# Im looking to start my own Photo Blog. Help?



## gumball513 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just need some info on how to set it up and stuff. And where do i go to get good domain names?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2009)

There are thousands of companies that can register you a domain name, that shouldn't be hard to find.

As for a blog site, you need to decide if you want to host a blog on your own web site or just use a blogging site.  Heck, you wouldn't even need a domain name if you are using a good blog site.  Look at 'The Strobist' for example...that site is just a regular blog from blogger.com and it's extremely popular.


----------



## KiwiShot (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I suggest you check out NC-Designs Hosting Solutions ~ Hosting for really cheap hosting and domain names for as little as 7.50 pounds a year. Hosting will cost 1.50 pounds a month, so it's very cheap. And the speed and uptime is very good, I own KiwiShot - James's Web Album which is hosted by them.

As for blogging software, try bblog, wordpress or typepad (google the names for the sites). Very easy to install and use.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 30, 2009)

KiwiShot said:


> As for blogging software, try bblog, wordpress or typepad (google the names for the sites). Very easy to install and use.



Also check out b2evolution, which is what I'm using across at izdihar.com. There are some skins there which are perhaps better geared towards a photoblog than the one I'm using, but they can all be adapted if you have a little knowledge.


----------



## chadsdphoto (Jan 31, 2009)

I user blogger.com and have been very happy. I know others have similar experience with wordpress.com.
Those are free if you don't mind your web address being something like www.myblog.blogspot.com. If you really want a custom domain name, GoDaddy.com is about as cheap as you can go and you can purchase that right through Blogger.com.

Examples at www.dakotagraph.com and www.chadsconcertpix.blogspot.com.


----------



## jglovac (Jan 31, 2009)

Or another option if you have a mac, would be to use iWeb. It's great for not only making a blog, but publishing the rest of your website as well. 
Of course if you don't have a mac then that would be a problem though...


----------



## jseoung (Feb 1, 2009)

check out lunarpages.com...thats where im at...unlimted bandwidth and unlimted storage


----------

